# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Te dik

## stresskip33

hallo ik ben trotse moeder geworden van een mooie dochter wat ik ook probeer ik krijg de kilo,s er niet vanaf wat kan ik het beste gaan gebruiken een hopeloze moeder die weer mooi wil zijn en weer 65 kilo wil wegen :Embarrassment: wie owie kan me helpen alvast bedankt

----------


## loesdewater

Hoi stresskip33

Misschien kan acai-bessen of Het mentale Dieet plan helpen.

x loes

----------


## christel1

Stresskip, in België zeggen ze altijd 9 maanden op en 9 maanden af... ik weet niet hoe oud je kindje nu is maar je moet je lichaam ook tijd geven om zich terug aan te passen, misschien is je hormoonhuishouding nog niet in orde...

----------

